# Is not cleaning your vagina a movement?



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

The fact that I've met more than 1 female who does not clean their vagina, I feel, is enough to say something.

When I shower, I wash my genitals; cock, balls, booty hole. Why? First and foremost, I've smelled what my junk smells like at it's worst, and I never want to again lol. Second, I am sexually active, and have females who expect (rightfully so) clean, washed genitals for their pleasure. Even if I didn't, my first reason stands as the strongest.

Apparently, though, things are different in femaleland, or so a select handful of girls I've met have informed me. One of the first lines I was told was:

"You don't stick your fingers up your asshole to clean it, do you? Then why should I stick my fingers inside my vagina?"

Well, I feel this statement relates to my second point above. Are you sexually active? If yes, do you not feel it a compulsion to, you know, not gross out your partner with unwashed genitalia?

So, let's say you aren't sexually active. Surely you shower in general right? Why do you shower? Chances are it is to A. clean your hair, and B, and this is most notable, to clean your body and help it smell fresh and cleansed of body odor.

So...is the odor of your vagina...not troubling to you?

Then I hear:

"The vagina is self-cleansing; I don't have to use soap."

Definitely a simplification. Most of our body is self-cleansing. We heal wounds on our own, don't we? That doesn't mean we should just skip out on rubbing alcohol, peroxide, and so on.

Finally:

"Some girls can develop rashes, are allergic, or even get yeast infections from applying soaps."

That is a fact. But that leads to my follow-up question:

"Well...are you among them?"

Because if you were, chances are that'd be the very first thing you'd mention: I don't use soap because it develops rashes on me. That, and they do make specifically medicated soaps for girls with such issues.

If not...then why care? You aren't affected.

So, I am truly perplexed. I remember the intro to the book version of the Vagina Monologues the other giving some statistic (obviously I don't recall what it was) that basically showed that most girls really do ignore their vagina. Not about cleanliness, just, in general, their vagina is just...whatever. It's just there. It isn't really important. What I do recall from the findings was that not every girl has taken the time to critically analyze what their vagina even looks like.

Anyways...I guess the question for this thread is:

Do you care about your vaginal cleanliness/odor, and does that answer change if you're not sexually active?

Oh, and...

Is this "vagina is self-cleansing so why should I clean it?" thing a new movement that I'm unaware of?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I love my vagina. I take awesome care of it: wax it, cleanse it... I make sure it's at it's utmost potential.

I have lesbian girlfriends who work their asses off to have the most beautiful, clean, smooth and awesome pussy, too.

I don't think poor hygiene has anything to do with a movement at all. It may just stem from laziness or lack of knowledge. 

I want my guy to taste peaches and honey when he goes down on me. I want him craving it.

However, if you are a man that hates a woman's natural scent, that is a huge turn off. Even the OP is a bit of a turn off. It sounds like you might hate pussy. I've never had a guy complain about my smell or going down on me- actually, they couldn't resist. That is so much more of a turn on- to be with a man who loves your scent and taste. Be with a man who loves pussy.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I love my vagina. I take awesome care of it: wax it, cleanse it... I make sure it's at it's utmost potential.
> 
> I have lesbian girlfriends who work their asses off to have the most beautiful, clean, smooth and awesome pussy, too.
> 
> ...


And who could argue with any of this?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you referring to the vagina (internal) or the genitalia (external)? This is important because the vagina is self-cleaning, but the genitalia is not.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

The internal structure of the female reproductive system is self-cleaning, and you should never wash it out with soap. Similar to other internal organs in the body, the vaginal canal is a microbial ecological system unto itself. Introducing harsh chemicals such as soap or other cleaning products into the vagina is very likely to cause issues. This is also why douching is not recommended - our knowledge of the way the female reproductive system operates has increased in recent decades.

However, the external labia and folds should be kept clean - but with hot water, not soaps - and in order to reduce any odors it is actually more important that the surrounding hair be trimmed in order to keep it from 'trapping' and magnifying any natural smell than that you go to town on your vagina with a bar of soap.

To answer your actual question, yes, I am very knowledgeable about my vagina, its smells and secretions, and, no, my concern with these topics would not change if I were to become sexually active.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Soap in the vagina? :shocked:

That sounds unpleasant and wrong. You don't stick soap down your urethra I hope? I apply the same rule to women.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

If it is, I do not support it: "Clean Cunts!"


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

The self-cleansing thing isn't untrue or a new movement. Douching isn't something terrible that I'd crusade against but you're likely to mess with your pH and also more likely to get yeast and other infections, as a result. 



> The Vagina, as stated, is a self-sustaining organ that naturally produces bacteria and acids that cleans itself. It also produces a clear or whitish, generally odorless (sometimes acidic), itchless discharge that can increase and decrease in quantity as the menstrual cycle (28 days) changes. If you’re on a hormonal birth control method, your discharge may differ when on it from your non-hormonal cycles, as ovulation (releasing of the egg from the ovary) may increase discharge for a few days. Sexual arousal can also increase vaginal discharge, as your vagina naturally lubricates (though adding a fragrance-free water-based lubricant can help prevent tearing of condoms).


The Self-Cleaning Vagina - Discharging the Myths of Discharge | The Feronia Project


Your post kind of insinuates that women who don't douche or stick soap up their vaginas are dirty. Which, is kind of silly, when I'd wager that most don't... not because they're nasty, but because it's not the healthiest or necessary. If someone is smelling bad down there, it's likely a health problem and not due to lack of cleanliness. (Unless it's their genitalia, as others have mentioned, that isn't clean. That's just gross.)


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Women who come up with those sad excuses to not put a little soap in their genitalia are obviously ignorant and are clearly being lazy. It's called using soaps that don't have fragrance in them! I don't think douching ALL the time is healthy nor is it necessary, although if someone does it once in a while and it doesn't cause problems, that's their personal preference. If a woman smells THAT bad down there to the point where she douches all the time and such to make it go away, there probably is some kind of pH imbalance or infection or something happening that deserves medical attention.

Furthermore, I'm sorry but I don't think too many people these days find it a pleasant surprise to find an untamed bush when going down on their lover. Not too many IMO like digging through a bush to get to the goodies. Plus I think it's more hygienic to *at least* trim once in a while or even shave/wax, so fluids or whatever aren't stuck hanging there (ewww!).


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm all for natural scent and even natural hair (trimmed, though not shaved). 

One of my favorites just does her hair (on her head) with castile soap and washes the rest of her with whatever rinses out. I enjoy every part of her to the max. A bar of soap in the cooter sounds excessive and counter-productive. Lots of water seems to do the trick.

If these girls are really not cleaning their folds and around the entrance to the hole, they're likely nauseating other bus passengers or moviegoers. Just sayin . . .


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

I just don't think the bats would appreciate it.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well you don't know what you're talking about, first of all. You actually should not put synthetic chemicals up your vagina any more than you should stick them up your anus, your friend is right. Any doctor will tell you that. 

Scented douches made by Massengill and the like are perpetrators of yeast infections, bacterial infections, PID, vaginal dryness, and all sorts of garbage that can cause vaginal problems or make you smell worse.


Do I use soap on my labia, on the OUTSIDE of my vagina? Yes. Occasionally I will douche with pure water, or something natural like vinegar and water, but you're actually NOT supposed to douche often, and having a bidet is a better idea, as it is pure water. 

Strong vaginal odor is either because of not washing the outer labia (_not _the inside of the vagina) or because of an infection, usually bacterial vaginosis. 

Yes, the inside of the vagina is self-sustaining, and if you mess with it too much this is a problem.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Paradox1987 said:


> Soap in the vagina? :shocked:
> 
> That sounds unpleasant and wrong. You don't stick soap down your urethra I hope? I apply the same rule to women.


Every woman that I know of today lubes one to two fingers with soap and inserts them. It isn't unpleasant, and none of them have had any infections of any sorts.



pinkrasputin said:


> However, if you are a man that hates a woman's natural scent, that is a huge turn off. Even the OP is a bit of a turn off. It sounds like you might hate pussy. I've never had a guy complain about my smell or going down on me- actually, they couldn't resist. That is so much more of a turn on- to be with a man who loves your scent and taste. Be with a man who loves pussy.


Going down on a girl is actually my favorite sexual activity. But I'm not sure we agree on what "natural scent" means. To me, natural scent is when, say, they're done showering, all dried, put their clothes on. Natural. Any cleanser they might have used has gone away, and now it is what it is.

The problem that you're not addressing is when, say, that "natural" scent gets tainted by body odor from...idunno, an intense work out, and isn't washed over night and thus develops a bad smell and taste to it. While that did occur naturally, I wouldn't refer to that as the natural scent since...it got muddied by the body odor.

Now, I have a pretty high ceiling of tolerance, especially when it comes to sex. I've been willing, from time to time, to overlook certain smells and continue.

But as I've learned many years ago, if that scent brings me close to vomitting, I'm sorry, I cannot agree that I should "love her scent and taste." Not if my stomach churns and I'm 5 seconds away to filling her up with throw-up.

As I noted, I would never subject a girl to "love my dick and balls" when they are heavily coated in body odor.

Basically, I do agree that sex should be sex, and if you love that person, especially, you should just keep truckin and just go at it.

However, I think responsibility should play a factor. I think before you even get naked you should have the dignity to say, "Honestly? My junk is totally wreaking. Let me just soap-up really fast and be in in a second."

I say this, of course, because it's what I would do the few times I was ever sweating and smelling prior to sex.

But perhaps that's just me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I'm all for natural scent and even natural hair (trimmed, though not shaved).
> 
> One of my favorites just does her hair (on her head) with castile soap and washes the rest of her with whatever rinses out. I enjoy every part of her to the max. *A bar of soap in the cooter sounds excessive and counter-productive*. Lots of water seems to do the trick.
> 
> If these girls are really not cleaning their folds and around the entrance to the hole, they're likely nauseating other bus passengers or moviegoers. Just sayin . . .


Yeah one of my sisters says her husband gets annoyed if she "tastes like soap."


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Yeah one of my sisters says her husband gets annoyed if she "tastes like soap."


It's a worthy sacrifice, especially when the soap had a nice taste/scent to it. Bath and Body Works is especially good for this.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Every woman that I know of today lubes one to two fingers with soap and inserts them. It isn't unpleasant, and none of them have had any infections of any sorts.


Oh my god this is absolutely horrifying. Are these women insane? Are you putting them up to this? 

Seriously, you don't stick SOAP up in your twat, even if you douche occasionally. This will cause vaginal dryness and other irritations. 

FYI, I've been told recently that I taste very sweet, I don't have problems with my vagina, and I really think you have the wrong idea.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Oh my god this is absolutely horrifying. Are these women insane? Are you putting them up to this?


Nope. They've just always done it. I can only presume their moms may have taught them, but, either way, besides the few girls that inspired me to make this thread, ever. single. girl. I've ever asked about this has said they put soap on their fingers, insert, then wash out with water. None of them have had any infections or problems of any kind.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> It's a worthy sacrifice, especially when the soap had a nice taste/scent to it. Bath and Body Works is especially good for this.


I think you have a fetish and there might be something wrong with you, I'm not joking. Did your mother use an excessive amount of bleaches and synthetic detergents when you were a child?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Nope. They've just always done it. I can only presume their moms may have taught them, but, either way, besides the few girls that inspired me to make this thread, ever. single. girl. I've ever asked about this has said they put soap on their fingers, insert, then wash out with water. None of them have had any infections or problems of any kind.


Yes, I use a cleanser on my external labia. However, nobody in their right mind fingers themselves with soap. 

Why don't you go talk to a doctor or read about gynecology.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Nope. They've just always done it. I can only presume their moms may have taught them, but, either way, besides the few girls that inspired me to make this thread, ever. single. girl. I've ever asked about this has said they put soap on their fingers, insert, then wash out with water. None of them have had any infections or problems of any kind.


Holy shit.

Is this a very late April Fools joke? Because otherwise those girls are just woefully ignorant of their own bodies.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> The Truth Behind Common Beliefs About Yeast Infections - Understanding Yeast Infections - Everyday Health
> 
> I'll highlight the part I find most interesting:
> 
> ...


Notice how it says area, and not inside the vagina?


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Eerie said:


> Notice how it says area, and not inside the vagina?


I do. Good thing vaginal area is nice n vague, eh?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Shinji Mimura said:


> I do. Good thing vaginal area is nice n vague, eh?


You do like women, right?

Because other men wouldn't smell like vagina at all. You might want to think about it.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> The Truth Behind Common Beliefs About Yeast Infections - Understanding Yeast Infections - Everyday Health
> 
> I'll highlight the part I find most interesting:
> 
> ...


Now you notice the part where it says "vaginal *area*", which isn't necessarily the same as inside the vagina. 
Seriously, learn to read. In case you can't see red/green I'll gladly highlight it in a different colour for you.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Now you notice the part where it says "vaginal *area*", which isn't necessarily the same as inside the vagina.
> Seriously, learn to read. In case you can't see red/green I'll gladly highlight it in a different colour for you.


As I literally just got done saying, vaginal area: nice and vague and undefined. So glad you're willing to back your claim up with something so arguable -_-


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> As I literally just got done saying, vaginal area: nice and vague and undefined. So glad you're willing to back your claim up with something so arguable -_-


LMAO. I could say the same to you, for using that article of all resources online :dry:*facepalm*


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> The Truth Behind Common Beliefs About Yeast Infections - Understanding Yeast Infections - Everyday Health
> 
> I'll highlight the part I find most interesting:
> 
> ...


The mild soap would still be used on the labia, not inside the vagina for fuck's sake.

The vaginal area, not _inside_ the vagina, freak.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Well if this has proven one thing, it's that not cleaning the vagina is definitely a stronger movement than I had thought.

Oh well, guess I'm glad things are different in the real world.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

I read that article too and I don't believe it was at all suggesting to put soap literally up the vagina. From my understanding, you focus more on the outside of the vaginal opening, and put about finger TIP's length (no further needed) of soap in, then rinse out with water quickly afterwards, so the genitalia is clean. As I said before, douching once in a while without causing infection is of a personal preference and is not a problem as long as the person does NOT get infections or screw up their pH because of doing such.

I for one don't agree with buying douching products, as I believe at home methods tend to be better (no mysterious chemicals that way) and not to mention more economical.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I do what my gyno recommends. If my vag smells I freak out right away. I am constantly worried about fishy or taco vag. It is usually a bacterial infection or yeast problem from using too much soap with glycerin or a razor that I didn't realize had a a soap strip on it. If you over wash with soap or wash the inside, it will smell. If you wear tight hosiery all the time it will smell. If you wipe the wrong way it will smell, if you aren't careful with changing your underwear every day it will smell, if you blah blah. There are so many factors.

You must clean it thoroughly with water and glycerine free soap if you have it. Summer's eve just causes bacterial infections (which causes the fish odor). The most clean smell you can have is the natural smell with no bacteria infection or overgrowth of bacteria, no infections basically. It should literally smell and taste great when it is clear of infections and clean on the outside. You don't need to do THAT much to clean the outside lol, it is just the outside. If you clean it everyday it is fine. 

The main problem is that most women walk around with a bacterial infection causing the smelly fishy vag, not knowing it. Then they think that if they wash with glycerin soap it will help, but it just makes it WORSE. They get more smelly and then people think they are dirty. 

My main point is that you don't have to do much to keep it smelling nice. Just clean it every day, don't wear tight hosiery all the time, wipe front to back, change your underwear every day, don't wipe with your towel, maybe go commando at night, pat dry with toilet paper after you get out of the shower to keep it dry before you put your underwear on, don't douche, clean the outside with glycerin-free scent-free soap if it is really dirty, shave with a plain razor (not with one with a soap strip), and NEVER use any Summer's Eve products. 

If it smells like fish go see your gyno asap to get a treatment and don't have sex during the treatment. Make sure it is completely gone. Vaginas are harder to keep clean because if a guy cums on the inside (sorry), then it can cause bacteria and yeast issues.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Well if this has proven one thing, it's that not cleaning the vagina is definitely a stronger movement than I had thought.
> 
> Oh well, guess I'm glad things are different in the real world.


No, what this has proven is that most women don't wash their vaginas. Because...well, I think you've read what's been written here, no? 

(Also, my boyfriend has not once complained. Even once, when I was afraid I could've been a bit funky down there, he said, "No, it was fine.")

Are you one of those people who never admits to being wrong?


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

leafstone said:


> Are you one of those people who never admits to being wrong?


So when I've said, repeatedly, that every girl I've spoken to has been washing inside their entire lives and has never once gotten any sort of infection...


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> So when I've said, repeatedly, that every girl I've spoken to has been washing inside their entire lives and has never once gotten any sort of infection...


Do you think _we're_ lying?


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> So when I've said, repeatedly, that every girl I've spoken to has been washing inside their entire lives and has never once gotten any sort of infection...


You are not listening. Those particular girls do not speak for the entire population, and certainly just because a handful of girls do something it does not mean that that is the medically or biologically appropriate thing to do. Women don't innately understand their genitalia any more than men do - it's something that requires proper education, not housewives passing down unsafe habits to their children.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

No, cleaning your vagina would be movement. Cleaning being the verb.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

leafstone said:


> Do you think _we're_ lying?


Why would I? I know what you all are saying. I know the science; I'm aware that some girls can get infected.

What I'm saying is that none of the ones I've ever known have had an infection, and from the sounds of things, neither has any girl here.

So...


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Vaginas are intoxicating.. And like anything that intoxicates, The more refined and distilled the better the quality. 
I would not drink a beer with cigarette ashes in it nor would I smoke spider-mite infested weed. 

In reality, what matters most is who the vagina is attached to.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow ladies, so glad we've had a random man on the internet come along and educate us on how to properly take care of our vaginas.

And to think i was listening to my doctor..


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't think the issue was cleaning vaginas, I think the real issue is the OP's repulsion of vaginas. And I would like to dive into this further.

He says that when he doesn't like the smell of vaginas, it's not because of infection. He also says he prefers the taste of soap over vagina.

@Shinji Mimura, I do not think you like vagina.

I just know I've never been repulsed by my mate's penis. No way. Tasty. And I've certainly never have been so repulsed by a men's penises on such a grand scale that I would actually link my disgust to a MOVEMENT by men not to clean them. "Movement"? So this tells me you are turned off by a lot of women's vaginas. Instead of thinking it's a movement out to get you, maybe it's you?

And if you don't prefer vaginas, there is nothing wrong with that. :wink:


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't think the issue was cleaning vaginas, I think the real issue is the OP's repulsion of vaginas. And I would like to dive into this further.
> 
> He says that when he doesn't like the smell of vaginas, it's not because of infection. He also says he prefers the taste of soap over vagina.
> 
> ...


the OP does state "Do you not feel the compulsion to not gross out your partner with unwashed genitals"
(I'll swallow my headasplode from the double negatives for now)
Compulsion? So like...do I feel an uncontrollable sense of worry/fear that I"m gross and dirty and thus wash myself unnecessarily to avoid shame? No, I do not. And I would not call that normal either.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm just trying to think of what kind of girls this guy chills with to think it's some kind of movement


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Every woman that I know of today lubes one to two fingers with soap and inserts them. It isn't unpleasant, and none of them have had any infections of any sorts.


Hmmm, I admit, I'm not an expert, but my mother, cousin and paternal grandmother are all current or ex-gynaecologists and I have heard a lot of things about feminine hygiene. Never, ever, have they recommended ramming soap into the internal element of the vagina as far as I'm aware. In fact, they tend to say that soap should be used very sparingly because of the nature of soap to dry skin out. Also, again, I don't ram soap down my urethra, so I don't expect a woman to ram the stuff up her vagina. *shrugs*.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Writing "sexually active" 4 times in the OP does come across as trying too hard, tbh.

My friend got a penis-shaped soap for her 18th birthday and as far as I remember, it had a label saying "NOT FOR INTERNAL USE". Gee, I wonder why. Maybe the label had been attached by the evil not-cleaning-your-vagina terrorists.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Paradox1987 said:


> Also, again, I don't ram soap down my urethra, so I don't expect a woman to ram the stuff up her vagina. *shrugs*.


If only the urethra and vagina were the exact same thing :/



pinkrasputin said:


> He also says he prefers the taste of soap over vagina.


No, but I certainly prefer soap over the taste of body odor.



Khys said:


> So like...do I feel an uncontrollable sense of worry/fear that I"m gross and dirty and thus wash myself unnecessarily to avoid shame?


Not shame. I'm not ashamed that people do contract body odor throughout the day. 's one of the reasons I wear deodorant.

It's more a matter of care for the person you're having sex with. If you see nothing wrong with introducing a foul stench into the bedroom which then passes on to your male partner, then by all means, have fun with that.

As I said several times, I'm not even okay with passing on my own stench to my own clothing, let alone another human being. Why? Because I'm respectful, and sane. I don't know a single girl who looks forward to a nice unwashed pair of genitals that they must smell, taste, and then wind up smelling and tasting like in the process all because I wanted sex yet wasn't willing to do a 30 second once-over wash.

As has also been said earlier, I have a very high ceiling of tolerance, and that includes for bad smells. Furthermore, if you so happen to be somebody I am highly affectionate to (girlfriend, close friend, etc), I'm more likely to overlook it.

However, I would never go into sex without first thinking, "Does my junk, at the very least, not smell bad?" Furthermore, there have been several times where I'm about 2 seconds away from vomiting. Perhaps I'm weird, but my ideal sexual encounter is not one where my partner's vagina is spewing my vomit that was brought on by an unrelenting stench that was likely the result of personal neglect and irresponsibility, which goes along with what I brought up in the OP about women, and this obviously varies, not necessarily caring for their vagina.



Ntuitive said:


> I'm just trying to think of what kind of girls this guy chills with to think it's some kind of movement


Girls who soap up a finger or two, insert it, then rinse with water. You know, that apparently crazy idea that is being likened to smoking for the vagina by people on this forum -_-



aconite said:


> Writing "sexually active" 4 times in the OP does come across as trying too hard, tbh.


And yet, miraculously, only once does it ever refer to myself. The other times are in reference to an unspecified female audience.

Don't try to turn this into something sexist just because I stand on a clearly dissenting opinion.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Well if this has proven one thing, it's that not cleaning the vagina is definitely a stronger movement than I had thought.
> 
> Oh well, guess I'm glad things are different in the real world.


I really think you're a troll.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I really think you're a troll.


Likewise, dear.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Likewise, dear.


No, I'm being serious. You keep saying women not washing aren't washing their vaginas, despite people telling you that their relatives are gynecologists and posting medical articles and personal testimonies that they do, in fact, wash their vaginas ON THE OUTSIDE with a cleanser and inside with pure water. 

If you think soap tastes better than vagina, something is not right with your head. Nobody likes the taste of soap, it isn't edible; unless you have pica or some other related illness. 

Normal vaginas don't have "stench" as long as they've been washed on the outside and don't have an infection, so the fact that you keep using the word "stench" alerts me to the possibility that either the women you sleep with have bacterial vaginosis or an STI...or you are actually a closeted homosexual.

If my vagina smelled bad in the armpit sort of way, I would wash the outer area in a shower. If it smelled bad in a fish stench sort of way, I would be treated for BV. Very simple. No, I would not finger myself with soap. What the fuck is wrong with you if you're not a troll?

Do you just like to ignore facts? Seriously, if your partner's vagina smells bad enough that you're about to vomit she may have bacterial vaginosis, a very poor diet, or you just aren't attracted to her. That's not normal.

There's a difference between not inserting soap in the vagina and not washing your vag. I'm not sure what you don't get.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Normal vaginas don't have "stench" as long as they've been washed on the outside and don't have an infection,


Obviously our experiences with other women's vaginas differ.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm glad some random man on the interwebs is telling me to ram soap up my twat. 

On the other hand, my boyfriend says the way I keep it fresh smells good and is tasty. I think that's all the approval I need, plus my gynecologist's recommendations on how to keep my vagina fresh, clean and healthy. Gently clean the outside with mild soaps, but never inside the actual vagina.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Obviously our experiences with other women's vaginas differ.


I had a roomate who was a lesbian last year. She hated if her partner washed with soap, said something to the effect of: "I want them to taste like a vagina, not soap."

If you'd rather your woman smelled like soap than her natural body scent, well, that's not the norm and it honestly sounds like you just don't like the smell/tast of...women.

Maybe you have some sexual hangups?


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

amanda32 said:


> I had a roomate who was a lesbian last year. She hated if her partner washed with soap, said something to the effect of: "I want them to taste like a vagina, not soap."
> 
> If you'd rather your woman smelled like soap than her natural body scent, well, that's not the norm and it honestly sounds like you just don't like the smell/tast of...women.
> 
> Maybe you have some sexual hangups?


You missed the post where I explained this.

I'm more than okay with natural taste.

I'm not more than okay with body odor taste.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's something graphic to go with this whole idea:










You don't stick soap up the actual vaginal hole. You can wash pretty much everything else on this picture with a mild soap. If you wash around the labia minora, you gently swirl that area with soapy fingers and make sure it doesn't get into the vaginal opening (even this is not recommended.) If the genital area smells rancid, you're doing something wrong (for instance, women internally washing with soap may get bacterial vaginitis that makes the genital area smell awful.)

BTW, you probably also want to avoid getting soap past the anal sphincter.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

natural pussy aroma is such a turn on. Ive never met a guy who dislikes the smell of pussy O.O


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Shinji Mimura said:


> You missed the post where I explained this.
> 
> I'm more than okay with natural taste.
> 
> I'm not more than okay with body odor taste.


Then ask them to shower or bathe -- don't ask them to stick soap up themselves.
If the offensive smell can't be "cured" with a shower then it's you who has the problem not her -- especially if she bathes since warm water will automatically enter her vagina (since its an opening) and she'll have a light douche.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Also, this is a better explanation:



> *Tips for vulvar care*
> 
> 
> *Use only warm water to wash the vulva. Dry thoroughly with a clean towel. (If the vulva is very irritated, you can try drying it with a blow dryer set on cool.)*
> ...


http://my.clevelandclinic.org/healthy_living/womens_health/hic_vulvar_care.aspx


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Why would I? I know what you all are saying. I know the science; I'm aware that some girls can get infected.
> 
> What I'm saying is that none of the ones I've ever known have had an infection, and from the sounds of things, neither has any girl here.
> 
> So...


None of the ones you've known have ever admitted to having had infections? So instead of taking their word for it, surely it would be wiser to look at the evidence on the contrary, provided by healthcare professionals and the fact that most women aren't doing it and yet, hardly anyone is complaining about the smell. 

If the vagina wasn't self-cleansing, I'm sure we'd all be aware of it by now, because after 20-30 years it would fucking stink, like something crawled up it and died. No amount of mild soap would wash that smell away.


----------



## Kat91 (Mar 27, 2012)

Whatever you guys...I cleanse my uterus out with a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Sai said:


> natural pussy aroma is such a turn on. Ive never met a guy who dislikes the smell of pussy O.O


See now, this is a turn on.

I bet you're great in bed. :wink:

On the other hand, I think a guy who regularly complains about the smell of vagina would be a terrible lay.

Complaining about the smell of vagina is about as sexy as a girl spitting out your semen. Some things are just a turn off. But telling. Very, very telling.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

@pinkrasputin im a pleaser, i like to please my partner  some girls dig it others dont. 
I dont understand why a man would complain about a woman's smell. I love everything from a woman, and the smells is just so important! I can get a boner just from a womans smell! Not only pussy smell, body swet and the hair! I love the smell of a womans hair xd


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

WHAT?!

You want us to stick one or two fingers up our va-jay-jays with soap?! You realize what that will do, don't you? The vaginal canal is full of good bacteria that keep it clean. The eyes are also self cleaning. How does it feel when shampoo gets in your eyes? It burns, does it not? Your internal organs are NOT meant to be cleaned with soap. Taking soap or douches to our vaginal canal will actually cause more problems.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know. Body odor / natural scents are a major turn on, just as I prefer non-make up on a girl rather than make up (don't judge me). It's sensual, sexy, and all together unique which has me wagging my tongue. Now I am very aware of my odor, which can be down right noticeable if I go several weeks without showering... which happens. Lucky for me however I am not sexually active, so I'm not as concerned about personal hygiene however much I should. Anyway, I love natural odors, anything short of farts/queefs, lawl. Again, it's unique, tailored to the individual, and MINE if I happen to be dating her. 

I've had two sexual partners in my life. My first girl friend, and an extended fling. My first girlfriend's pussy (ummm, eh?) was immaculate and I loved it. The extended fling... well... that was a mistake. I knew it was a mistake from the smell which was.. rather strong. In an unhealthy way... as I got some form of an std from her... She was a sweet thing, but my smelling palate and her did not mesh too well. And the sex wasn't all that great either :/


But yeah... Off topic, but has anyone read Rant? Where the protagonist had the godly ability to sense the diet of his partner based on the taste of her vagina?


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> If only the urethra and vagina were the exact same thing


It's the principle of the matter. You don't soap internal elements. You don't brush your teeth with soap, you don't (contrary to popular culture) wash your mouth out with soap. You don't put it in your ocular cavity, nor do you soap your nasal cavity. You don't stick soap up your anus, you don't ram it down your urethra. Women have an extra orifice not to stick the stuff down. 

Considering the urethra is for the expulsion of urine and semen and the vagina is not, I think it patently obvious they're not the same thing. Therefore I didn't feel the need to point that out in the analogy.


----------



## Zletta (Sep 25, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Obviously our experiences with other women's vaginas differ.


Wait, what? Weren't you saying this to a straight girl? So, you're trying to say that you know more than she does because you have a lot more experience "with other women's vaginas"??
Don't cha think it means something at all that she has a vagina and has already been taught proper hygiene? And what about the other women here who know what they're talking about?
You don't have any experience cleaning a vagina, do you? Even if you did (that would be kind of really weird to clean a girl for her)... no... I'm not going to even continue this sentence. This whole debate is completely ridiculous.
Next time you find a girl who makes you want to puke, don't assume it's because she isn't slipping soap up her insides lol...

Dear Mr. OP, I've only tasted a few girls (which is really a shame, I was afraid to do so at first), but I really like what I've tasted, though I admit that some tastes (mmmm, sweet, sweet nectar) are better than others. Oh wait, I never asked any of them if they finger themselves with soap in the shower, so I guess I can't help solve this mystery. I just assumed that they didn't.



pinkrasputin said:


> See now, this is a turn on.
> 
> I bet you're great in bed. :wink:
> 
> ...


It's bad if I spit out semen?
What if I do so slowly and all sexy-like and let it roll down my chin and drip on me?:wink:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Gawd, what a hilarious thread! :laughing:

I just love OP trying to discredit medical literature and comments from women, who've been maintaining their genital hygiene forever and are obviously informed on the subject, with anecdotal evidence based on a handful of ladies who are patently ignorant on the subject of female genital hygiene. Any woman who cleans her pussy out with soap is just asking for an infection, odour is only a symptom. 

Women have been shamed for their natural vaginal scent for ages, and it's that "movement" (written all over the OP and following posts) that's problematic, not the "movement" geared towards informing women that the vagina is self-cleaning and they only need to wash the outside region with very mild scent free cleansers (preferably one suggested by a health care professional). 
And, two "college level papers" on human sexuality? You've got to be kidding me! rofl. Writing '2' papers on human sexuality (or 20 for that matter) for a college class does not make you an expert on genital hygiene. Clearly, you're not even acquainted with the basics of keeping the pussy clean. Do yourself and your lady friends a favour, and tell them to stop soaping up their fingers and ramming em' up the vag. Even if I accept your claim that they don't and never have had an infection, keeping up with this soap in the pussy routine will eventually cause one. 

I do hope that most "sexually active" men of my generation are above falling for old wives' tales.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

I develop a horrible rash if I wash my area with normal soap. Plus it burns really, really bad. I've always been sensitive to soap, lube, condoms (even non-latex ones) and even fingers that haven't been washed. 
Trimming the hair and washing it with water does enough for me. I don't want my vagina to smell like roses and sunshine, I want it to smell like a vagina, because that's what it is.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Porridgepudge said:


> I don't want my vagina to smell like roses and sunshine, I want it to smell like a vagina, because that's what it is.


Agreed.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I didnt read the whole post because it was too damn long, but here's my answer:

Some womens vaginas smell (badly) because:

1. They don't bathe regularly.

Or

2. They use scented body washes/soaps/douches to clean it.


The interior of the vagina naturally cleans itself and gets rid of anything that could be harmful to it. There is no "smell" unless the person does not wash themselves properly. Also, the vagina tends to smell because of bacteria. This is another reason why I dont shave my vag, because the hair is there to catch the bacteria and stops it from getting into the opening.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

At first I thought the OP was using 'vagina' as a catch-all for vulva and I thought, "okay that's kind of gross that people aren't cleaning themselves". And then he explained that he meant that women should actually put soap in their vag.

Wtf, OP. Wtf. Not cramming soap up your vag is not a 'movement', that is basic information that kids learn in 6th grade sex ed.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

bromide said:


> At first I thought the OP was using 'vagina' as a catch-all for vulva and I thought, "okay that's kind of gross that people aren't cleaning themselves". And then he explained that he meant that women should actually put soap in their vag.
> 
> Wtf, OP. Wtf. Not cramming soap up your vag is not a 'movement', that is basic information that kids learn in 6th grade sex ed.


Oh well, can't be anywhere near as bad as this rumour for anuses and vags: snopes.com: Vodka Tampons


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

A major cause of bacterial vaginosis and yeast infections is soap stuck/left in the vagina. If you "lube up" two fingers with soap and start cleaning up there, how do you rinse properly so as to avoid those infections? Also, op, how do you know for sure all the women you talked to didn't have any problems?


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

The title made me giggle.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I love everyone's expressions:

"A bar of soap in the cooter"

"Ramming soap up your twat"

"Cramming soap up your vag"

"Fingering yourself with soap"

"Stick soap up your vag"

"Shoving soap up my vagina"

It makes me cringe but it's still hilarious :laughing:


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Nope. They've just always done it. I can only presume their moms may have taught them, but, either way, besides the few girls that inspired me to make this thread, ever. single. girl. I've ever asked about this has said they put soap on their fingers, insert, then wash out with water. None of them have had any infections or problems of any kind.


I've never known anyone to do this, ever. In my entire female human existence, after knowing all of my female friends, relatives, and acquaintances, none of us have ever stuck any foreign objects, other than tampons and dildos, into our vagina. I've also never read anyone online posting about doing this, yet have read many posts about periods, discharge, masturbation, trimming, etc.
The women who don't shove chemicals into their sensitive orfice, which is medically proven to self-cleanse, are NOT the weird ones, nor are they disgusting. (or whatever you would like us to believe)

Love, an experienced vagina owner.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh and for the record: my vagina doesn't have a foul odor, and tastes very light and sweet.
I wash the labia majora and labia minora, and that's the end of it.


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like another fantasy to me. A girl shoving soap up her vag. That's a porno idea, brotha! 

Seriously though, vaginas are self-cleaning. Provided that there's no chemical imbalance in one's body or a prolonged amount of time without shower, it wouldn't smell....


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Attempting to use soap to clean the inside of your vagina is like sticking soap in your throat to clean your oesophagus. It's just....stupid. You clean the outside of your body with water, soap etc. The inside of your body is maintained by the body itself as well as your diet. I wash and clean all of the outside of my body very well but I rely my body to keep my insides clean and healthy. Which that is has thankfully done. Sticking soap up the inside of your vagina is pointless. It is not going to do anything but irritate it. Those women who used soap to clean the inside are lucky that didn't happen to them but I am sure what was cleaning the inside of their vaginas was the vagina itself.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I've figured out what's going on here. The OP gets his advice from old timey ads.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@bromide

LMAO. Marry me.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

@ the OP: If a woman smells foul, it's because there's a chemical imbalance somewhere caused by an infection which can be caused by soaps and douching of the vaginal canal.

But a woman's natural scent and taste should turn you on. Her taste can always change too depending on what she ate. Pineapple, bananas, etc will make her taste sweet. The same goes for men.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

* pulls up chair and props up feet*



LOL LOL LOL

Been with plenty of women, and a proud owner of a vaginia myself. Never been with one yet who uses soap like this, never heard of it either. If I ever had a problem with a womans body odor, I would simply invite her to enjoy a shower with me and treat her to a 'special washing' of my own............:wink:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Well, the origins of this began in 2010 when I explained to a girl that I wanted to eat her out, but only if she was willing to clean herself. She came back having just cleaned herself, but it was still too pungent. I asked how she cleaned herself, and she didn't mention using soap on the inside.
> 
> I asked her why not, and she went on about how one could get an infection. I asked if she had ever gotten an infection, and she said she'd never risked it. Fair enough, I suppose.
> 
> ...


Either that girl had bacterial vaginosis or you were inherently repulsed by her natural pheromones. 

I'm not sure what you don't get.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

@Shinji Mimura, I do have to wonder if the women you have hung out with didn't make the same mistake that I did in reading your post and just assume you were talking about cleaning their vulva. A lot of people use vagina as a catch-all for every part of the female genitalia. I just can't imagine anyone wanting to soap up their vagina, nor have I ever heard of anyone doing it. Ever. Have you ever gotten soap in your eye? It feels a lot like that. Raw, stinging pain. And I am not allergic to soap. Here is an article about it which details various sorts of health issues that can manifest from cramming soap in your vag.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Well, the origins of this began in 2010 when I explained to a girl that I wanted to eat her out, but only if she was willing to clean herself. She came back having just cleaned herself, but it was still too pungent. I asked how she cleaned herself, and she didn't mention using soap on the inside.
> 
> I asked her why not, and she went on about how one could get an infection. I asked if she had ever gotten an infection, and she said she'd never risked it. Fair enough, I suppose.
> 
> ...


I'm going to ask you a few questions. First, are you sure your female friends understood you were talking about inserting soap up the cooter? It's possible they misunderstood you because I don't know a single lady who sticks soapy fingers up her hoo-ha! If there was no misunderstanding then my next question is how many female friends do you have? If it's only a few then that isn't very representative of the female population.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Either that girl had bacterial vaginosis or you were inherently repulsed by her natural pheromones.
> 
> I'm not sure what you don't get.


Or maybe it smelled because it's possible to have a smell? Such is the case when you exercise, sweat, produce body odor, and then don't shower.
@StaceofBass - Yes, and a great many.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Or maybe it smelled because it's possible to have a smell? Such is the case when you exercise, sweat, produce body odor, and then don't shower.


There can't be body odor inside a woman vagina because there are no sweat glands inside the vagina. Actually, there are no glands at all: what is called vaginal lubrification is made up from a mixture of substances produced inside the uterus and mucus coming from the degradation of glycogen by a particular bacteria (which name I can't remember now).
If you're turned off by that, I'm sorry but you don't really like pussy. No big deal.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

StaceofBass said:


> I'm going to ask you a few questions. First, are you sure your female friends understood you were talking about inserting soap up the cooter? It's possible they misunderstood you because I don't know a single lady who sticks soapy fingers up her hoo-ha! If there was no misunderstanding then my next question is how many female friends do you have? If it's only a few then that isn't very representative of the female population.


Also, the way the question is asked can influence the answer, compare:

"How do you clean your private parts?"
"You aren't one of those dirty girls who doesn't clean their vaginas, are you?"

Furthermore, a lot of girls won't admit to having an infection or aren't even aware they have one. Thus making the problem worse by battling (and so increasing) the symptoms by putting soap up the vagina instead of treating the cause.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

So, after much discussion and 13 pages of back and forth, are we all willing to accept, soap in the vagina is not a thing (nor should it be a thing)?


----------



## Bropenhauer (May 14, 2012)

Thank this post if you're a strong woman who is fighting ~`THE PATRIARCHY`~ by ignoring basic hygiene.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

It might _move_ me away from ever getting a girlfriend. One shouldn't neglect their personal hygiene if it can be helped. The title made me laugh and your description made me dry heave a bit.


----------



## Kat91 (Mar 27, 2012)

BlueGiraffe said:


> Mitt Romney, is that you?
> 
> This reminds me of some people cleaning their anus with Clorox wipes. They are told to give a stool sample and to clean their anus first, and end up using bleach wipes. Yes, some people do it. No, it's not healthy.
> 
> As to the vagina being self cleaning, think of it like an eye. You remove the discharge on the outside of it, but you don't clean the eye.


*squirts soap in eyes*


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, the thread is still alive and kicking 

C'mon, ladies, admit there's nothing sexier than a man who points an accusing finger in the middle of the foreplay and asks loudly "HAVE YOU SOAPED YOUR VAGINA"? 'Cause, you know, he asks because he's respectful, right?


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> So, after much discussion and 13 pages of back and forth, are we all willing to accept, soap in the vagina is not a thing (nor should it be a thing)?


Looks like the tally so far is *100% of the female posters and most of the male posters* for "good god, no one does that" vs the OP and a handful of noted mongs. I would call that a general consensus except among those who have likely never seen female genitalia in person.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

bromide said:


> Looks like the tally so far is *100% of the female posters and most of the male posters* for "good god, no one does that" vs the OP and a handful of noted mongs. I would call that a general consensus except among those who have likely never seen female genitalia in person.


Excellent :happy:. If soap in the vagina becomes a thing I'll be unhappy. It'd mean that my gf would lose her natural scent (and I honestly never knew that there were people who don't think the healthy, natural scent of woman is heavenly) *and* I'd have to listen to the shrieks of "OMG IT STINGS!!!" that accompanies putting soap into bodily orifices...


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

So let's sum up the "knowledge" shared by the OP

Vaginas get sweaty
Vaginas smell bad if you don't clean them out
Soap can be inserted in female orifices regardless of science proving otherwise
All the women he knows put soap up their vag
Women only smell good right out of the shower after they've scrubbed their coochie out



Hey OP, did you know the vagina can also repel sperm from legitimate rape


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Khys said:


> the vagina can also repel sperm from legitimate rape


The female body is a mystery. What happens up in that scary, cavernous business is anyone's guess. The proper response is obviously to fear it and legislate it. Who knows what might happen otherwise?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> However, if you are a man that hates a woman's natural scent, .


wouldn't that be a little weird considering they (meaning science) says that it's a natural aphrodisiac?

and OP ... Shinji, Maybe the girls you are with don't take care of themselves as in diet. Diet has a lot to do with it, as does exercise being a smoker or not, drinker or not. Obviously drinking on occasion is okay but a habitual smoker who drinks habitually and never exercises and always eats McDonald's ... 

one word: PROBIOTICS :tongue:


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

knittigan:3028938 said:


> The female body is a mystery. What happens up in that scary, cavernous business is anyone's guess. The proper response is to obviously to fear it and legislate it. Who knows what might happen otherwise?


I've heard the vagina has teeth


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

LMFAO @ this thread...


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Khys said:


> I've heard the vagina has teeth


>Anti-Rape Female Condom with Teeth « Clarissa's Blog


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Probably not what the OP had in mind, but vagina soap anyone?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

A reflection on the general state of this thread

One day when I was perusing this forum
I found a thread on feminine decorum
When I said only vulvar
Shinji said I was vulgar
Even though soap's outvoted by female quorum.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

There was once a young lady who used Dial
who was told to clean her poonanny with style
so she used Irish Spring
yet it did nothing but sting
and so she drowned herself in the Nile


(never wrote a limerick before. not even sure I did it right)


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> This thread is so ridiculous that I'm going to start responding to it in limericks.


There once was a girl with a suitor
who was afraid that her laddy would boot her
See, she had quite a smell,
many men would repel,
so her told her: "Put soap up your cooter!"


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Soap is only for external use and their packagings make it quite clear. That means not your eyes, nostrils, urethra, asshole, mouth, ear canal, and certainly not your pussy. I don't know what is conceptually so difficult about this. If the OP would temper his shrill revulsion for a moment to understand this simple reality, this thread wouldnt exist.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Persephone said:


> Soap is only for external use and their packagings make it quite clear. That means not your eyes, nostrils, urethra, asshole, mouth, ear canal, and certainly not your pussy. *I don't know what is conceptually so difficult about this.* If the OP would temper his shrill revulsion for a moment to understand this simple reality, this thread wouldnt exist.


I think he just thinks that the vagina is an inherently dirty place, even though you aren't supposed to put soap near mucus membranes. Clearly, dirty things must be cleansed with soap, a surfactant that damages more than it cleans. I think boogers are dirty, but I'm not going to stick a soapy finger up my nose because I know there are better ways of cleaning it. (Just like there are better ways of cleaning the vagina than fingering yourself with soap.)

(Sorry, folks, another non-limerick post.)


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

There was a lad claiming to love "el pinky"
but whatever he ate it was stinky
I don't mean to be crass
he stuck his tongue up her ass
then got the soap out which was pretty kinky


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, I suppose some good has become of this thread: drawing-out people's creativity. Supply-side poetry, as it were.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

An unknowing young woman who chose
To make her cooter smell like a rose
Tried putting soap inside.
Now when she opens wide,
Her man puts a clothespin on the nose.


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

@Shinji Mimura;

At least I had a laugh after reading some eye stinging accounts. Since no person here gave you the proof you seem to have needed: I, personally, have gotten an infection from putting soap where it shouldn't have gone. As if putting stinging soap up there wasn't bad enough, it screwed up my Ph. Not fun. Soap goes outside, not inside.

Maybe the girls you know eat a lot of yogurt or garlic, which combat those kinds of things, or they have a naturally strong body. Or they lied/don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

There was once a penis that could talk
who would stick it in anything that could walk
but if the penis could smell,
surely it would yell
when soap bits found its way to the tip of the Stalk.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

LarinLazet said:


> At least I had a laugh after reading some eye stinging accounts. Since no person here gave you the proof you seem to have needed: I, personally, have gotten an infection from putting soap where it shouldn't have gone. As if putting stinging soap up there wasn't bad enough, it screwed up my Ph. Not fun. Soap goes outside, not inside.


Oh no, I realize that it can give you an infection. What I am saying is that all of the girls I've asked haven't gotten one, and the girls that don't use soap in that way have never tried, so they'd never know.


----------



## LarinLazet (Aug 4, 2012)

@Shinji Mimura;

Which is why I gave a personal account. Not to prove it gives infections, but it's a little more substantial than "_It gives some girls infections, but I wouldn't know personally_". I'm just tired of hearing statistics without proof this week.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> and the girls that don't use soap in that way have never tried, so they'd never know.


And I'm honestly not willing to risk it.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

There is no proof that throwing lysol in your eye causes infections.
But does there need to be to conclude it's a bad idea?
lol


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh. My.

I don't visit the Sex and Relationship forum for maybe two or three days, and then I come back to see this 2-day old thread has surmounted 5 pages (on the 40 post per page view).

Fuck work. Fuck school. Clearly, PerC can supply all the entertainment and *education* I could ever need.

@Shinji Mimura - Are you sure those girls (of an unspecified number) weren't screwing with you? Like they weren't all being sarcastic when you inquired about their magical baby-makers and they replied with, "Nooo, I use soap in my vagina everyday because I am NEVER, EVER at the risk of getting an infection."


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

saintless said:


> @_Shinji Mimura_ - Are you sure those girls (of an unspecified number) weren't screwing with you?


Yes



StaceofBass said:


> And I'm honestly not willing to risk it.


If people didn't take risks, we wouldn't have such things as The Crocodile Hunter, or the Taser.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

INTJ the DC said:


> There is no proof that throwing lysol in your eye causes infections.
> But does there need to be to conclude it's a bad idea?
> lol


Ha, but the difference here is that there _is_ proof that cramming soap up your vag causes infections, so it's not so much speculative stupidity as documented stupidity.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MissyMaroon said:


> Here's some review from high school health class:


I just want to high five your avatar.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Or maybe it smelled because it's possible to have a smell? Such is the case when you exercise, sweat, produce body odor, and then don't shower.
> @_StaceofBass_ - Yes, and a great many.


I'm going to agree that people have a smell near their sweat glands (this would be in the outer area) when they sweat and if they don't bathe at all, that's gross.

No one is debating that, though. You're saying a girl who showered still smelled so bad it made you want to vomit.

Bro, I'm here to tell you something: if a woman has cleaned her external nether regions and still has a smell repulsive enough to make you want to vomit unless she sticks soap UP it, she's either got an infection, or you're just not attracted to her.

If I'm really attracted to a guy, I can even go down on him if he's been sitting around in his pajamas for hours and probably hasn't bathed in 10 hours. This doesn't happen often, but has has happened in on-going sexual relationships. Mostly at that point they smell kind of ...musky sweet...to me. If they smelled nasty, though, like they had been running a marathon, of course I would ask them to bathe.

I've also had the misfortune of being a little too close to men I wasn't attracted to, and found their scent annoying, even their overall body smell, not just the genital area.

There is a possibility your pheromones weren't compatible, that she had the wrong haplogroup for you, and I'm not joking. It's also possible that you're a closeted homosexual, OR the young lady had bacterial vaginosis (again, BV smells pretty rank and does not wash away with a shower).


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

fourtines said:


> *Bro*, I'm here to tell you something: if a woman has cleaned her external nether regions and still has a smell repulsive enough to make you want to vomit unless she sticks soap UP it, she's either got an infection, or you're just not attracted to her.


First off, knock that fucking shit off. You aren't scoring cool points by being condescending towards somebody who doesn't agree 100% with your neo-fem dogma. If you want me to pretend to give two shits about your belligerent, incendiary walls of text you repeatedly leave me, you're going to need to knock off your little iPhone high-fives and talk like people in the normal world. K? K.

Also, lol, "you're just not attracted to her." Yes, because that makes sense.

"You're great. You're fascinating. You're so amazing. But I just...I'm not attracted to you."
"Why not? Am I overweight? Is there something wrong with my face?"
"Oh no, nothing like that. Physically, I think you are beautiful! It's just, well, in spite of all the wonders that you are...
...your vagina smells, so I am not attracted to you."

^said no man in the history of ever -_-


----------

